# Sunday's Show and Tell ...4/24/22



## jd56 (Apr 24, 2022)

So nice to see everyone's finds. Some great stuff can still be found.

So... Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. 
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 24, 2022)

Up pretty early this morn. jd56. I found this Western Flyer.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 24, 2022)

It was a great time at Oley picking around for four days plus three bicycles found new homes.  It was great fun hanging out with Steve @Velocipedist Co. who came East on a mission to find parts for his Pierce single motorcycle.  His enthusiasm is contagious! I ended buying two 1909 Pierce four cylinder engines.  Anyone have a frame, or a Breeze carburetor? 🥴   A dream badge came my way so the Regas Spring Frame bicycle project can now be completed.  A fabulous set of “Hickory Racer” wheels were also found at Oley.  A heap of smalls as well.


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 24, 2022)

Wow Brant you did good, worth the trip for sure.


----------



## onecatahula (Apr 24, 2022)

Amish Jalapeño Quail Eggs . . . Nothing Better !!!


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 24, 2022)

Velocipede "BONESHAKER"


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 24, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Wow Brant you did good, worth the trip for sure.



Yeah, it was amazing!  I also got this “wall of death” banner and a group of literature reprints from Todd @47jchiggins who was also at the swap.   You can never have too much literature!


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 24, 2022)

Got a Streamliner from Ivo @Balloontyre ! I could not help myself, I needed this bike! Ha!


----------



## BRad90 (Apr 24, 2022)

This week, I took a 9 hour round trip down to Madison, Wisconsin on a lead and it was well worth the trip. I brought home a 1899 Roberts Special sold out of T.M. Roberts General Store in Minneapolis, Minnesota. What else makes this bicycle special is the first year issue of the Cycle Path License Tag from 1900 still on the bicycle. It's a great addition to the collection and a great piece of history.













Town was also having a swap meet this weekend and found this awesome Texas Refinery Can and a 1938 Elgin Women's Bicycle for $10. Sadly it has been painted and there are a few non original parts present. Makes for a good yard decoration tell I decide what to do with it.


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 24, 2022)

Just a few smalls this week, but I'm stoked regardless of how large!

Opie & Family CD in the mail...





A few small goodies from The Auto Club swap in New Braunfels...



























Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2022)

ready to do some cookin !


----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2022)

Nice garage sale find....


----------



## Sven (Apr 24, 2022)

An $85 purchase for an all original 1978 Schwinn Traveller III. Even the tires.


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Apr 24, 2022)

Found this old girl at a yard sale while passing through Montana.


----------



## JKT (Apr 24, 2022)

Picked up this cats eye Boulevard "STOP" Chicago Parks District Sign to go along with my Chicago Boulevard Stop Signal.. I can't wait to get the added stickers off it and would like to repaint the black on the letters and border but not sure if that should be done... also a vintage embossed Men Working Sign..


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 24, 2022)

Received a nice, gently used Persons saddle this week. Been looking for one in this condition and got lucky! Not much of a find though, compared to some of the other treasures that posted today!


----------



## JKT (Apr 24, 2022)

Forgot about this find this week so here it is.. its a cannon from the 40s that shoots marbles ! and it works like it should !! it rotates 360 degrees with the crank on the left and elevates and lowers the barrel with the crank on the right.. its 6" tall and 15" overall length and a 8 1/4" barrel


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 24, 2022)

vincev said:


> Nice garage sale find....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613008



I enjoy the randomness of your finds.


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 24, 2022)

Been looking for one of these for years  , 1994 heritage softail nostalgia,  I have had several other heritage softail models but never this color I am blessed & thankful to have it !


----------



## genesmachines (Apr 24, 2022)

I found oz1972s little dirty bro, a sears free spirit 3 speed motobike, as found- lots of patina and a cool chain guard!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 24, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It was a great time at Oley picking around for four days plus three bicycles found new homes.  It was great fun hanging out with Steve @Velocipedist Co. who came East on a mission to find parts for his Pierce single motorcycle.  His enthusiasm is contagious! I ended buying two 1909 Pierce four cylinder engines.  Anyone have a frame, or a Breeze carburetor? 🥴   A dream badge came my way so the Regas Spring Frame bicycle project can now be completed.  A fabulous set of “Hickory Racer” wheels were also found at Oley.  A heap of smalls as well.
> 
> View attachment 1612939
> 
> ...







*EGGSELLENT BRANT!*


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 24, 2022)

While thrifting around yesterday, I picked up a Blue Rhino propane mosquito trap at goodwill for 26$, it retails for much more so I figured it was worth a shot. I will bring it down to my wooded area cabin, and see if it helps or has any effect. It would be great if it does, and may help make late night fishing more enjoyable. I'm not going to set expectations high, but will test it out.

If it does not work for my application on a river, maybe I'll flip it and get my money back plus some.

Its the sv3100, and is supposed to cover a acer. Has anyone here tried these type of products?
**​*I dropped it off at my retired dads house, and said I have a gift for you that will make our cabin experience more enjoyable, and asked him to try and figure it out. He already downloaded the manual, and watched a few youtube videos.*​​​​


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 24, 2022)

Nashman said:


> View attachment 1613194



Lol! Vincent Price, eggsellent!


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 24, 2022)

Replaced two 60's cast hand water well pumps at a Girl Guide camp. They are Monarch of Canada. Leather draw swabs are dried up. Could repair them but they are probably better as ornaments.













The camp kept their tent pegs in these 3 mortar shell boxes.....cool !


----------



## Nashman (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 24, 2022)

It was a great few weeks of stuff;;'INCLUDING a few non-bicycle grails!
An UBER rare "end of run" 1979 as the doors were closing "Franken-Mego" yellow carded Captain America. On a yellow DC Superman card ,with yellow label OVER. the Superman name/logo..




An UNUSED/NOS original 1977 Kiss lunchbox w/ thermos CHEAP off ebay! 


A rare FANTASTIC copper composite plaque off FB marketplace for $30!



One of my GRAIL Frankenstein monster Halloween costumes from original owner




Oh yeah...A few bikes too..AND a NEW side door for my garage CHEAP!! NOW I have to replace the trim around it! 😁




And,the pair... Hawthorne of course..🙄😁because apparently Im Mr.Hawthorne now..(as in thats all I seem to be buying lately)
I BELIEVE these are 1937,I honestly forgot to check the numbers..uncleaned.. I need an original paint light if anyone has one $$..These are SUPER nice..glad to have them


----------



## Nashman (Apr 24, 2022)

I had the CABE open and accidentally dragged the pics above into my post while editing. Oops....... my computer lack of skills.  A couple of toy Cars/ Ebay. Local pickings up here is 99.9% junk and snow storms and rain keep the flea markets dry/no yard sales/antique sales.  Factola: There are more people in California than all of Canada.  THUS.....Less cool loot. It used to be better before the internet and "pickers' shows. I beat the bushes decades ago, did quite well.

Bike stuff coming next month from Cabers. 4 bikes actually, ( paid for, but need to be shipped yet) but I don't count my chickens before they hatch. My late Dad used that term often. Another Fender guitar in the pipe as well, possible vintage (locally picked by me), MIB local guitar amp as well.

A, manufact. T.N. ( Toy Nomura) 1958 Ford Edsel. It's seen some playtime which is fine/gives character, the rear window frame was cracked/patched with JB weld still needs refinement, but overall, a cool and amazingly complete toy. The 1961/'63/'64 Bandai boxed gold caddy is nice. I have a minty black one with the box as well. Interesting how one box has '64 on the top left corner, the other one does not. Big car at 17" nicely detailed interior. BIG back seat for dates!!

WOW, LOTS of sweet postings this week!!  Congrats!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 24, 2022)

bikesnbuses said:


> I BELIEVE these are 1937,I honestly forgot to check the numbers..uncleaned..
> View attachment 1613268
> 
> View attachment 1613269



Love this pair...Nice bikes.!!!


----------



## Tour De Luxe (Apr 24, 2022)

I picked up this 1973 Schwinn Varsity Deluxe off the curb in my neighborhood yesterday. It was a little dirty, but all original and in pretty good condition for a ~50 year old bike. Looks to be barely ridden. No chain stretch and no tire wear on the Schwinn Puff Road Racers. A bit of rust on the chrome fenders and wheels. Gave it a quick wash today. Need to get some OA to see if I can clean up some of the rust. Even the genset and lights still work. Great price too! Free!


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 24, 2022)

I finally received a couple sets of hoops that a friend was striping for me. I do love fresh paint on my rider wheels. Came out beautiful! Now I need to get the black set laced up and back on the road!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 24, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I had the CABE open and accidentally dragged the pics above into my post while editing. Oops....... my computer lack of skills.  A couple of toy Cars/ Ebay. Local pickings up here is 99.9% junk and snow storms and rain keep the flea markets dry/no yard sales/antique sales.  Factola: There are more people in California than all of Canada.  THUS.....Less cool loot. It used to be better before the internet and "pickers' shows. I beat the bushes decades ago, did quite well.
> 
> Bike stuff coming next month from Cabers. 4 bikes actually, ( paid for, but need to be shipped yet) but I don't count my chickens before they hatch. My late Dad used that term often. Another Fender guitar in the pipe as well, possible vintage (locally picked by me), MIB local guitar amp as well.
> 
> ...






Nashman said:


> I had the CABE open and accidentally dragged the pics above into my post while editing. Oops....... my computer lack of skills.  A couple of toy Cars/ Ebay. Local pickings up here is 99.9% junk and snow storms and rain keep the flea markets dry/no yard sales/antique sales.  Factola: There are more people in California than all of Canada.  THUS.....Less cool loot. It used to be better before the internet and "pickers' shows. I beat the bushes decades ago, did quite well.
> 
> Bike stuff coming next month from Cabers. 4 bikes actually, ( paid for, but need to be shipped yet) but I don't count my chickens before they hatch. My late Dad used that term often. Another Fender guitar in the pipe as well, possible vintage (locally picked by me), MIB local guitar amp as well.
> 
> ...



wish i had pics,but my dad picked up a 58 edsel wagon  back in the day!my mom drove it mostly,it surely was a tank!!


----------



## The classic roll (Apr 24, 2022)

Found this stuff today at the local antique/flea market in town. Three hubcaps that I believe to belong to a Whitney steamer runabout wagon time period 1902-1903. The car sold for $850.00 and the top and fenders would be an extra for $70.00 Also found this interesting Harper’s magazine advertiser page clip in a frame. The cycle of the future Rex cycle. Flexible frame and third wheel.


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Apr 24, 2022)

JKT said:


> Forgot about this find this week so here it is.. its a cannon from the 40s that shoots marbles ! and it works like it should !! it rotates 360 degrees with the crank on the left and elevates and lowers the barrel with the crank on the right.. its 6" tall and 15" overall length and a 8 1/4" barrel
> 
> View attachment 1613075
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## rickyd (Apr 24, 2022)

Haysville


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Apr 24, 2022)

bikesnbuses said:


> It was a great few weeks of stuff;;'INCLUDING a few non-bicycle grails!
> An UBER rare "end of run" 1979 as the doors were closing "Franken-Mego" yellow carded Captain America. On a yellow DC Superman card ,with yellow label OVER. the Superman name/logo..
> View attachment 1613220
> 
> ...



Original paint light??


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 24, 2022)

I also collect these WW2 flight goggles. Bought these this week.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 24, 2022)

THEES TO CAME TO DAY FOR RESALE


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 24, 2022)

Circa 1895 Winton. Thank you Mark for selling it.


----------



## higgens (Apr 24, 2022)

Got this clean Hawthorne parts bike for another Hawthorne I picked up a few weeks ago 













And these monarks that I have for sale in the bikes for sale section


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Apr 24, 2022)

It's only sorta bike related. Found em at Dillard's.


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 24, 2022)

*Got these beautiful grips from locomotion in the DOND thread. Great caber to deal with! I will revive the Davis built Thistle thread soon, will be mocking it up in the next few weeks. Joe*


----------



## jammer (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## jammer (Apr 25, 2022)

I finally had my logo designed. My younger brother came up with the idea about ten years ago while we were driving together to work, we have been working together for over thirty years. We were brainstorming on a new name for my bicycle hobby. It has said Kr8 Ape on my truck license plate for about that long. The image is copyrighted and I am going through the long and fairly expensive process of a trademark right now. Look for the small banner I had made for my swap space at Monroe next weekend.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 25, 2022)

Got this 53 Schwinn Panther on Saturday. Story goes it was rescued from a salvage yard in Oklahoma. Will clean up some and make a nice rider!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 25, 2022)

Nothing bike.. all chinese ..old ( not sure) cool bronze sword.. interesting old red agate and cloisonne good luck pot....white jade snuff bottle ..curio cabinet and some misc.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 25, 2022)

Found this bad boy on Saturday in the tree line next to my neighborhood.  60 Belair with one repaint and he only wants 1K for it but its a 3-pedal 6 cylinder crewcab with no title.  Ive been down this road before and not my cup of tea.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 25, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Found this bad boy on Saturday in the tree line next to my neighborhood.  60 Belair with one repaint and he only wants 1K for it but its a 3-pedal 6 cylinder crewcab with no title.  Ive been down this road before and not my cup of tea.
> 
> View attachment 1614103



Not enough rust hahahaha


----------



## tacochris (Apr 25, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Not enough rust hahahaha



O no my friend...that grass is hiding a nightmare.


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 25, 2022)

To us people in the Northeast that's rock solid but 2 many doors.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 25, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> To use people in the Northeast that's rock solid but 2 many doors.



My dad told me something when i was a kid i never forgot:
“The only thing that should have four doors is two cars”
Lol


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 25, 2022)

Four door cars can be made into a two door car they sell kits for certain cars and they sell kits to make a two door hardtop into a conv. but you better have your wallet out $$$$$.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 25, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Four door cars can be made into a two door car they sell kits for certain cars and they sell kits to make a two door hardtop into a conv. but you better have your wallet out $$$$$.



...4 doors have become popular to be made in convertibles lately.


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 25, 2022)

My buddy bought a 56 Chevy conv. at the turkey rod run for 25K only to get in home to find it was a hardtop before, they did a nice enough job with the kit it took major detective work to figure it out, still a very nice car but now he has to sell it as a conversion kit. I wish I had a picture, it was beautiful. A real 56 conv. should sell upwards of 50K.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 25, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> My buddy bought a 56 Chevy conv. at the turkey rod run for 25K only to get in home to find it was a hardtop before, they did a nice enough job with the kit it took major detective work to figure it out, still a very nice car but now he has to sell it as a conversion kit. I wish I had a picture, it was beautiful. A real 56 conv. should sell upwards of 50K.



Dude same thing happen go my buddy Tony with a 57 vert.  He got his money back but took some work.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 25, 2022)

Funny as I was reading the car door comments I remembered a story of my sister talking to a guy when we were kids and told him about dad's old car and the guy asked if it were a 2 or 4 door. She said it was a one door.

Just so happened to be a 56 Chevy Convertible.


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 25, 2022)

If I remember correctly and correct me if I'm wrong but I think they made a 3 door Chevy called a bussiness man's sedan, or maybe I was smoking something that day. I'm getting old too.


----------



## Bazil4696 (Apr 25, 2022)

Three door Suburbans back in 67-72 were common.


----------



## danfitz1 (Apr 26, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> If I remember correctly and correct me if I'm wrong but I think they made a 3 door Chevy called a bussiness man's sedan, or maybe I was smoking something that day. I'm getting old too.



1955-1957 Chevy was offered as a 150 Utility Sedan. It had no back seat, but instead a raised floor/platform. Rear side windows were fixed. They were a 2 door sedan. Chevy had a business coupe/utility sedan in the lineup from the late 1920's thru 1961. There were no 3 door models.But, I'm old too and may be 'misremembering'.


----------



## ranman (Apr 29, 2022)

jd56 said:


> So nice to see everyone's finds. Some great stuff can still be found.
> 
> So... Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
> Whether, it be bike related or not.
> Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!



Well I was at Midwest Bicycle swap meet in Haysville, Ks and did not get home until about 5pm. Did not buy a lot but was happy to sell a lot
I did come home with a ball light and 2 bicycles.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 29, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Found this bad boy on Saturday in the tree line next to my neighborhood.  60 Belair with one repaint and he only wants 1K for it but its a 3-pedal 6 cylinder crewcab with no title.  Ive been down this road before and not my cup of tea.
> 
> View attachment 1614103



and it is a 4 door🙄


----------



## RunGrampyRun (Apr 30, 2022)

Quite a disc brake on an old JC Penny bike and a rusty old Sears step Thru.


----------

